# How can we defend ourselves from this?



## MSUTKD (Mar 29, 2006)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/12057893/


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 29, 2006)

I would just get a big bad dog.
Terry


----------



## RoninPimp (Mar 29, 2006)

A pellet gun would do the trick...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2006)

Clearly the neighbors need a lesson in Garden Hose Do.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 29, 2006)

I hear motion-activated sprinklers work well...


----------



## hemi (Mar 29, 2006)

I guess my Redneck roots are about to show. The neighbors just need a small hog trap, a little bit of meat and there you go. The trap would not harm the cat, put the trap with Lewis inside in the back of your pick up and make a little trip to the woods. You can open the trap from a distance and let the animal out load the trap and head home. Good Bye Lewis


----------



## kid (Mar 29, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Clearly the neighbors need a lesson in Garden Hose Do.


 

Small water pistols work well also.  Or a size 11 Rocket launcher. lol


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 29, 2006)

2004hemi said:
			
		

> I guess my Redneck roots are about to show. The neighbors just need a small hog trap, a little bit of meat and there you go. The trap would not harm the cat, put the trap with Lewis inside in the back of your pick up and make a little trip to the woods. You can open the trap from a distance and let the animal out load the trap and head home. Good Bye Lewis



Oh goodness, no, since he has a restraining order on him, you should turn him in to the authorities so he can spend the night in Kitty Prison ... you know ... THE POUND!!! Then they can cut little Lewis' nuts off and make sure he doesn't breed other randy little ... um ... kitties ... to go make trouble for other people. Maybe we'll all get lucky and it will set a precedent for humans ....  There I go again, making sense. :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 29, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh goodness, no, since he has a restraining order on him, you should turn him in to the authorities so he can spend the night in Kitty Prison ... you know ... THE POUND!!! Then they can cut little Lewis' nuts off and make sure he doesn't breed other *randy little ... um ... kitties *... to go make trouble for other people. Maybe we'll all get lucky and it will set a precedent for humans ....  There I go again, making sense. :idunno:


noooo not the randy widdle kitties! (giggles insanely)


----------



## michaeledward (Mar 29, 2006)

Now, I know that sometimes I am bit smug about the use of the English Language. I often scold my children when the insist on ending a sentence with a preposition. And I know there are plenty of instances of poor grammer in national publications ... 


BUT ....


Did the writer of that article *actually* use the phrase "catlike stealth" to describe the actions of a cat? How in the hell are the animal's movements 'catlike'? 

I found that very, very funny.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 29, 2006)

with this

http://www.samuraiart.com/1%20suit_of_armor.htm


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 29, 2006)

michaeledward said:
			
		

> Did the writer of that article *actually* use the phrase "catlike stealth" to describe the actions of a cat? How in the hell are the animal's movements 'catlike'?
> 
> I found that very, very funny.


 
LOL.


----------



## hemi (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL yeah I think that suit would do the job.


----------



## still learning (Mar 30, 2006)

Hello, I heard the " cat stance" works? ............practice, practice....Aloha


----------



## Cujo (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a Savanna Monitor that could teach that cat some manners.
Pax
Cujo


----------

